# MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation Update: CeBIT 2013



## Skysnake (28. September 2012)

*MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation Update: CeBIT 2013*

*Update:*
Auf der CeBIT konnte ich MSI zu dem Fall ansprechen. Man sei unglücklich über den Vorfall, sei sich aber sicher, dass die GPUs nicht beeinträchtigt seien. Jeder! Kunde könne aber, sofern er dies wünscht laut MSI ohne Probleme die Karte tauschen lasssen.

Auf die Frage hin, ob es für einen Kunden die Möglichkeit gibt, zu erkennen, ob man eine Karte mit dem Kondensator hat oder nicht, teilte mir MSI mit, das es hierzu keine Möglichkeit gäbe. Es sollten allerdings auch, wenn überhaupt, nur noch vereinzelte Karten im Handel zu finden sein, die den Kondensator besitzen. 

Wie gesagt, MSI zeigt sich sehr kullant bei diesen Karten. Sollte es also Probleme geben, sollte man sich an MSI wenden. Der Vorfall kann damit wohl auch abschließend zu den Akten gelegt werden.

*Orginal:*
Vorne weg, der Sachverhalt ist nicht ganz einfach, und man muss sicherlich auch eine gewisse Sorgfalt walten lassen bei diesem Thema, nichts desto trotz sehe ich mich dazu gezwungen, über die Erkenntnisse von Tom´s Hardware zu berichten. Dieser Bericht ersetzt aber garantiert nicht das genaue Studium des ganzen Artikels von Tom´s Hardware, da, wie schon gesagt, der ganze Sachverhalt nicht ganz trivial ist. Ich bitte euch daher, bevor ihr auf die Idee kommt, mit faulem Gemüse zu werfen, den ganzen! Artikel zu lesen.

Nach diesem Vorwort nun zum eigentlichen Sachverhalt:

Tom´s Hardware berichtet in einem heute erschienen Artikel darüber, wie Sie in Zusammenarbeit mit weiteren Personen aufgedeckt haben, das MSI bei der GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition den Spannungsregler Richtek RT8802A weit außerhalb der Spezifikation betreibt. Hierbei sprechen wir auch nicht von einer leichten Überhöhung, sondern von bis zu 88% außerhalb der Spezifikation laut Tom´s Hardware.

Erreicht wird dies laut der Analyse von Tom´s Hardware dadurch, dass die Versorgungsspannung des Richtek RT8802A nicht, wie vom Hersteller des Chips vorgegeben 5V +- 10% beträgt, sondern einen Wert von 8,9 bis zu 9,3V auweist. Der Hersteller warnt hierbei selbst vor der endgültigen Zerstörung des Chips bei Spannungen von über 7V. Besonders problematisch ist hierbei, dass die Spannung, die der Chip erhält direkt von der Spannung abhängt, die das Netzteil auf der 12V Schiene zur Verfügung stellt. Insbesondere wenn das Netzteil sich nicht ganz an die ATX Norm hält, und eine zu hohe Spannung liefert, kann es laut Tom´s Hardware zu Bootproblemen (ab ca. 9.3V) kommen.

Als Ursache für diese beträchlich zu hohe Versorgungsspannung des Richtek RT8802A zeigte sich die Schaltung, welche für die Bereitstellung eben dieser 5V verantwortlich ist. Im Detail wurde ein Kondensator, zwischen den Masseanschluss des Chips TL431 und eben jener Masse, eingefügt. Was auf den ersten Blick harmlos wirkt, stellt sich nach kurzer Überlegung als Fatal heraus, denn der Kondensator sorgt an dieser Stelle dafür, dass die Leitung unterbrochen und somit der gesamte TL431 wirkungslos wird. Dies führt in Folge wiederum dazu, dass die zu diesem Chip gehörende Schaltung nicht mehr auf eine Spannung von 5V regelt, sondern nur noch als simpler Spannungsteiler fungiert und eine für den Richtek RT8802A zu hohe Versorgungsspannungs bereitstellt, welche auch noch von der 12V Spannung des Netzteils abhängt.

Soweit die Feststellung der Tatsachen. 

Jetzt kommt einem natürlich in den Sinn, warum das alles? Welcher Zweck wurde damit verfolgt, oder ist es wirklich ein Leichtsinnsfehler? Die Antwort ist recht einfach. Durch den obigen Sachverhalt war/ist es den Karten möglich, einen weitaus höheren Turbotakt zu haben, als andere Karten, die den Richtek RT8802A mit der richtigen Versorgungsspannung betreiben. Insbesondere ist hierbei auch fest zu halten, dass die besagten MSI Karten, sofern man den Kondensator überbrückt, einen geringeren Turbotakt aufweisen. Die Deutung, wie dieser "Schaltungsfehler" zu bewerten ist, überlasse ich Tom´s Hardware und dem geneigten Leser.

Tom´s Hardware hat allerdings auf eine Anfrage bei MSI, von deren Headquarter folgende Anwort erhalten:



> Seit Jahren steht MSI an der Speerspitze des Grafikkarten-Overclockings.
> Es  kommen nur "Military Class III" Komponenten der Spitzenkategorie zum  Einsatz, und unsere Produkte setzen sich durch sorgfältige Anpassungen  von der Konkurrenz ab. Diese spezielle angepassten Grafikkarten kennt  man im Markt unter den Namen MSI Lightning, Hawk, Twin Frozr oder Power  Edition.
> Nvidias Kepler-Architektur ist so ausgelegt,  dass die GPU-Performance (Nvidia GPU Boost) durch die Überwachung der  Leistungsaufnahme kontrolliert und geregelt wird. Da MSI seine  angepassten Produkte von vornherein auf Overclocking auslegt, spendieren  wir diesen Karten ab Werk eine zusätzliche Leistungsreserve, weil wir  erwarten, dass Enthusiasten sie übertakten werden. Aufgrund dieser  Design-Entscheidung und der höheren Qualität der Komponenten sind wir in  der Lage, den Boards mehr Leistung zuzuführen. Das ermöglicht ein  höheres GPU-Boost-Niveau, das wir zudem länger aufrechterhalten können,  ohne dabei die Lebenserwartung der Grafikkarte oder ihre Garantiedauer  zu verkürzen. Bei Problemen können sich Kunden innerhalb der 3-jährigen  Garantiezeit jederzeit an MSI wenden.
> Uns ist derzeit  kein anderer Hersteller bekannt, der dieses Performance-Niveau bietet,  und *wir haben mit Nvidia zusammen gearbeitet um sicherzustellen, dass  bei Exemplaren kommender Produktionschargen diese kostenlose zusätzliche  Übertaktung geringer als jetzt ausfällt.* Die neuen Varianten mit  konventionellem GPU Boost werden ab nächstem Monat im Markt erhältlich  sein.​


MSI zeigt sich zwar Fordergründig von ihrem Produkt überzeugt, die fett markierte Passage lässt aber schon erhebliche Zweifel daran aufkommen, das man wirklich derart überzeugt von seinem Produkt ist, und dabei auch alle "Spielregeln" eingehalten hat.

Quelle:
MSI GTX 660 Ti und 670 Power Edition fehlerhaft - Startprobleme und Überspannung
MSI ertappt: mehr Boost durch absichtlich eingebauten Schaltungsfehler? : Was ist eigentlich passiert?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Deute ich das jetzt richtig wenn ich sage dass MSI damit einfach nur tricksen will um die schnellste GTX 660 oder GTX 670 zu bekommen weil der Boost Takt eben besondern hoch geht?


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Wieso kann die Karte mit einem höheren Turbotakt betrieben werden wenn der RT8802A mit einer größeren Spannung versorgt wird? Es ist ja nur der Controler der Spannungsversorgung welcher die MOSFETs regelt.

Ich habe mir mal den Artikel bei Tomshardware durchgelesen und glaube auch deren Ausführung. Wüsste nur gerne den Zusammenhang


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Liegt wahrscheinlich an einer Schaltung wo anders auf dem Board oder auf der GPU an und für sich, die Spannung in Relation zu Takt setzt. Kann auch über das Bios laufen, dass da dann ein Steuerchip entsprechend den Takt im Verhältnis zur Spannung setzt.

@Threshold: Bzgl der Deutung verweise ich auf das was ich am Ende vom Arktiel schon gesagt habe. Ich sag dazu gar nichts 

Was allerdings noch so ne Sache ist, ist, wie der Kunde denn die Versionen unterscheiden können soll.

Der müsste ja wohl den Kühler abmontieren, und nachschauen, ob der Kondensator da verlötet ist, oder eben nicht.  Ich bezweifle, dass das praktikabel ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Skysnake schrieb:


> @Threshold: Bzgl der Deutung verweise ich auf das was ich am Ende vom Arktiel schon gesagt habe. Ich sag dazu gar nichts


 
Deswegen habe ich bei mir auch ein Fragezeichen gesetzt.
Ist das der einzige Grund wieso MSI das macht? Denn einen anderen kann ich nicht sehen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Der RT8802A ist (als ursprünglich für CPUs entwickelter Controller) nebenbei auch noch für das Thermalmanagement zuständig. Ich nehme mal an, dass in der Logik auch die vorverdrahteten Spannungen eine Rolle spielen, denn der Chip beeinflusst ja direkt die Kernspannung. Ist die tatsächlich resultierende Spannung aber höher als das, was der Chip anhand der vorverdrahteten Pins erwartet und in der Logik auch so verarbeitet, ergibt sich sicherlich eine gewisse Leistungsreserve. Die Höhe des GPU-Boosts ist ja durch eine thermische Absicherung begrenzt, wo wir wiederum beim RT8802A landen. Fakt ist, der RT8802A läuft jenseits von gut und böse und auch die flachere Kurve für die Absenkung unter Last (droop) sorgt für einen nicht unerheblichen Schub. Manuell übervolten geht bei dieser karte nämlich nicht wirklich. Da kaum jemand weiß, wie Nvidia das im Detail wirklich löst, ist es reine Spekulation. Die hat man im Artikel dann besser auszusparen 

@der8auer:
Bei Übervoltung des RT8802A wird eine zu hohe DACOUT erzeugt, weil der Chip den vorverdrahteten Wert nicht mehr einhalten kann (der dann sogar analog zur 12-Volt Leitung schwankt). Könnte man bei 5 Volt auch ganz "legal' machen, wenn man die Pins umbelegt (Pin-Mod), aber dann sieht es Nvidia ja


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich habe mir heute Vormittag die MSI GTX670 Power Edition Online gekauft. Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf waren die Testergebnisse in der PCGH 08/12 und 09/12.
Die Karte läuft in allen PCGH Spieletests per Boost mit 1202 MHz, mit maximalem Power Limit (114%) und standardspannung auf 1252 MHz.

Eigentlich möchte ich mit der Karte schon OC betreiben, aber sie muss mindestens die Garantiezeit von 3 Jahren überstehen. Ich weiß, dass erreichte Taktraten aus Testberichten nicht jedes Exemplar mitmacht, aber ist es bei meinem Vorhaben besser, die Karte wieder zurückzuschicken?

*Wenn im Vergleich zu anderen GTX 670 wie z.B. der Asus GTX 670 DC2 schlechtere Komponentenqulität eingestzt wird, möchte ich sie eigentlich zurückgeben.*

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Ion (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


 
Nach so einer Meldung würde ich auf jeden Fall auf keine MSI mehr setzen, ganz klar.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Kein Mensch weiß, was so ein Controller macht, wenn er auf Dauer so weit abseits der Specs betrieben wird. Aber - steht ja auch zu lesen - MSI wird in den nächsten Jahren dafür gerade stehen, sollte etwas kaputt gehen. Ab Oktober sind die Chargen der Karten dann wieder mit Masseleitung an der Anode, aber eben auch langsamer. Ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen. Dein OC ändert ja nichts an der VDD des übervolteten Chips 

@Ion:
Es geht ja nicht um Panikmache, zudem ja nur zwei spezielle Modelle der Power Edition betroffen sind. Jetzt wissen wir aber wenigstens, wo der Name herkommt 

Im Umkehrschluss weiß nun jeder, wie er mit einem kleinen Ritz aus einer anderen karte mit TL431 und RT8802A (z.B. Gigabyte) so ein OC-Boost-Monster macht, auch das geht nämlich. Ich sehe schon die ganzen Grillferkelchen


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



FormatC schrieb:


> Kein Mensch weiß, was so ein Controller macht, wenn er auf Dauer so weit abseits der Specs betrieben wird. Aber - steht ja auch zu lesen - MSI wird in den nächsten Jahren dafür gerade stehen, sollte etwas kaputt gehen. Ab Oktober sind die Chargen der Karten dann wieder mit Masseleitung an der Anode, aber eben auch langsamer. Ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen. Dein OC ändert ja nichts an der VDD des übervolteten Chips
> 
> @Ion:
> Es geht ja nicht um Panikmache, zudem ja nur zwei spezielle Modelle der Power Edition betroffen sind. Jetzt wissen wir aber wenigstens, wo der Name herkommt
> ...


 

einen flauen magen hätte ich trotz aller dem wen ich so ne karte hätte

sehe ich das richtig im schlimsten fall würde die karte abrauchen ?

das netzteil sollte ja geschützt sein (sollte) ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Tom's Hardware hat durch eine Brücke den Kondensator ersetzt, um dadurch die Originalbeschaltung herzustellen und die Versorgungsspannung auf den eigentlich vorgesehenen Wert abzusenken.

Ich habe weder das Wissen noch die Ausrüstung, um so etwas durchzuführen. Kann man auch über eine Software Einfluss auf die Versorgungsspannug nehmen und damit das gleiche Ergebnis erziehlen?


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Das gilt aber doch nicht für die Mainboards, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Tom's Hardware hat durch eine Brücke den Kondensator ersetzt, um dadurch die Originalbeschaltung herzustellen und die Versorgungsspannung auf den eigentlich vorgesehenen Wert abzusenken.
> 
> Ich habe weder das Wissen noch die Ausrüstung, um so etwas durchzuführen. Kann man auch über eine Software Einfluss auf die Versorgungsspannug nehmen und damit das gleiche Ergebnis erziehlen?


 
Naja, schwer ist das eigentlich nicht. Halt den Kondensator am Besten runter löten, und nen Stück Kabel dazwischen, oder Lötzinn, und gut ist.

Damit verlierste aber wieder deine Garantie, genau wie durch OC...

Wenn man ganz böse wäre, könnte man ja daran denken, das Sie, wie Sie ja selbst sagen, davon ausgehen, das eh jeder das Ding OC´ed, und wenns dann schief geht eben sagt, tja haste halt übertrieben, die Garantie ist durch das OC weg. Haste halt Pech gehabt...

Wobei ich nicht konform bin mit deren Garantiebestimmungen, und wie Sie diese real handhaben. Ein VERDAMMT fader Beigeschmack bleibt aber auf jeden Fall bei der Sache. Vor allem, müssen wir in Zukunft jedwede Schaltung auf einem PCB kontrollieren, um aus zu schließen, das da ein Hersteller an die Grenzen, oder darüber hinaus gegangen ist, um in den Tests vorne zu sein???

Für mich ist das son bischen wie die Büchse der Pandora, die da geöffnet wurde.



NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Das gilt aber doch nicht für die Mainboards, oder?


Was haben denn jetzt Mainboards damit zu tun???


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, schwer ist das eigentlich nicht. Halt den Kondensator am Besten runter löten, und nen Stück Kabel dazwischen, oder Lötzinn, und gut ist.


Ein 0ohm Widerstand wäre die "richtige" Lösung.
Selbigen kann MSI auch einfach ab sofort statt dem Kondensator bestücken und schon ist die Schaltung wieder richtig.

@Topic: Das scheint mir schon sehr abenteuerlich was da fabriziert wurde. Da bei so einem wissentlichen Betrieb weit über der Spezifikation auch die Brandgefahr deutlich steigt ist imo alles andere als ein Rückruf fahrlässig.


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Und was ist nen Kabel faktisch?

Ist doch egal, ob man jetzt nen Stück Kabel, nen bischen Lötzinn, oder sonst was drauf knallt, man muss halt einfach nur die elektrische Verbindung herstellen. Da fließt ja allgemein auch kein/kaum Strom, daher wirkt der Kondensator ja auch einfach nur wie ne Unterbrechung.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Einfach einen Lötklecks drauf und fertig ist machbar, aber nicht sicher. Das Lot des SMD-Widerstandes muss ja auch flüssig sein. 

Der Widerstand lässt sich natürlich easy auslöten (kleiner Elektroniker-Lötkolben) und dann durch ein Stück vorher verzinnten Draht ersetzen. Muss aber alles schnell gehen, sonst kommt die Leiterbahn hoch. Ergo nur was für geübte Finger. 

Kinder: bitte nicht nachmachen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und was ist nen Kabel faktisch?
> 
> Ist doch egal, ob man jetzt nen Stück Kabel, nen bischen Lötzinn, oder sonst was drauf knallt, man muss halt einfach nur die elektrische Verbindung herstellen. Da fließt ja allgemein auch kein/kaum Strom, daher wirkt der Kondensator ja auch einfach nur wie ne Unterbrechung.


 Zum einen ging es mir darum auf zu zeigen wie die Lösung auf Herstellerseite aussehen kann und zum anderen ist so ein "Widerstand"  angenehmer in der Handhabung(nur die Anschlusspads leiten und auch nur die werden richtig warm).


----------



## blaidd (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Echt bedenklich, sowas auch wenn es dadurch vielleicht nie zu einem Schaden kommt, als MSI-Kunde käme ich mir ganz schön blöd vor. Die Frage ist nur, ob sie als einzige an den Karten rumpfuschen, ist ja kein geringer Geschäftsvorteil, wenn man seine Karten leistungsmäßig weit vorn im Konkurrenzfeld platzieren kann.

@Lios Nudin: Ich würde die Karte stornieren... Mir wär das Risiko zu hoch, daß sie mir abraucht, vor allem wenn sie noch (weiter) übertaktet werden soll. Und selbst die potentielle Fehlerquelle versuchen zu beseitigen? Warum? Nicht nur, daß du damit den Garantieanspruch verlierst, die Karte wird selbst bei geglückter Operation langsamer; und ich nehme mal an, du hast sie gekauft, weil sie besonders schnell ist. Im besten Fall dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr und ohne Garantie, im schlechtesten ein wertloser Briefbeschwerer.

Außerdem hat der Hersteller meiner Meinung eine Abstrafung verdient. Ich werd auch in näherer Zukunft -sollten ich Aufrüstpläne haben- einen Bogen um MSI machen.


----------



## matty2580 (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Selber rumlöten würde ich als Kunde nicht. Einfach nicht kaufen, wäre die bessere Lösung.
Wenn die Hersteller jetzt anfangen der Art zu tricksen, dann muss bei kommenden Tests auch das PCB genau angesehen werden.


----------



## Quppi (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Hmm ich halte von diesem mod nicht viel. Also das was msi da gemacht hat meine ich. Zu der Frage obs NT mitgegrillt wird, hätte ic heher die bedenken, dass bei nem schlechten nt die graka wegegrillt wird.


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Wenn eine Karte an dieser Schaltung kaputt geht, hat MSI im Reklamationsfall immer schlechte Karten. Zumindest in den ersten zwei Jahren nach dem Kauf, denn da muss der Hersteller nachweisen, dass der Mangel nicht (!) von Anfang an bestanden hat. Das ist bei einem (öffentlich zugegebenen) Konstruktionsfehler wohl schlecht  möglich. Ich habe auch eine GTX 660 Ti von MSI, und werde es einfach aussitzen. Wie schon vielfach getestet, ist (vllt. auch wegen der beschreibenen Schaltung) das zusätzliche OC-Potenzial der Karten sowieso nicht so groß. Da kann ich auch mit der Werksübertaktung leben. Damit ist die Karte für meine (momentanen) Anforderungen immer noch schnell genug. Was in zwei oder drei Jahren ist, weiß man jetzt sowieso noch nicht.


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Das der Hersteller nachweisen muss, dass der Mangel nicht von Anfang an bestanden hat ist nur in den ersten 6 Monaten der Fall. Danach musst du das beweisen... Trotzdem ist durch den öffentlich zugegebenen "Konstruktionsfehlers" die Chance nicht schlecht, das man die trotzdem ersetzt bekommt.


----------



## Combi (29. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

ich meine,die meisten kaufen ja so ne karte um mehr power zu haben,ohne dran zu schrauben oder zu modden...
3 jahre garantie,is ok...die haben es so geändert....wenn sie abraucht,gibts ne neue...die wissen ja,wo se nach dem defekt suchen müssen..^^

wenn jetzt einer oced und die karte fackelt ab...tja,selber schuld sagt dann der hersteller.
ergo,nix worüber man sich aufregen sollte.bis auf die 70% der leute,die trotzdem unbedingt ocen wollen 

da bin ich schon froh,dass ich evga-fan bin.da weis ich auch wieder warum....
originalkühler ab,wakü druff...garantie bleibt erhalten..geil.
bischen ocen..alles roger,garantie bleibt erhalten...

btw..meine 4gb graka,schafft auch locker die 1290mhz.das is also nix besonderes.
der ram rennt auch ein bischen schneller,bei 3150 mhz.

für mich ist das besondere,dass die karte unter vollast im bench,burn-in..maximal 41 grad erreicht.

im fazit:
wenn ein hersteller grakas so auf den markt bringt,wirds schon ok sein.
keiner schmeist etliche hunderttausende grakas auf den markt,die jederzeit abfackeln können.
das wäre so ziemlich das ende für den.(aktienkurs).
und dass einer so ne karte kauft und nen chinaböller als nt hat,das eine spannungsschwankung wie ne schaukel hat,glaub ich auch nicht.
also,wer ne karte mit mehrleistung will,ohne selber zu ocen,nehmt se.
wer ocen will,sollte sich gaaanz sicher nach ner anderen karte umsehen.
zb evga...ein traum..


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Und die Herstellerangaben vom Richtek Chip machen dich nicht ein bischen stuzig?


----------



## Z28LET (29. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen mir die Karte (670PE) zu kaufen, gerade weil sie "Über"boostet. 
(Nun ja, ich überlege schon länger mir eine 670 zu kaufen, im speziellen schon länger die von MSI)

Selbst mache ich fast nie OC am PC, von daher bleibt die drei Jährige Garantie von MSI erhalten. 
Wenn sie innerhalb der 3 Jahre abraucht, gibts ne neu von MSI.

Nach drei Jahren ist es egal, dann hol ich mir ne neue Karte.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

...also besteht ein Risiko nur dann wenn man manuelles OC betreibt ?
Was mich wundert ist das die Karte auf Newegg.com besser bewertet ist als die ASUS GTX670 TOP.


"Overclocks like a beast, 1350MHz"

"boosting to 1367mhz totally stable maxing out at 60C with fans at 55%"


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Nein, das Risiko besteht immer und hat mit manuellem OC absolut nichts zu tun. 
Du musst schon mal lesen, was da genau beschrieben wurde 

Die Foren sind voll mit Startproblemen bei dieser Karte, Newegg ist da kaum ein Maßstab.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



FormatC schrieb:


> Die Foren sind voll mit Startproblemen bei dieser Karte, Newegg ist da kaum ein Maßstab.



Quelle ?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2012)

abollo schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle ?



Die die oben genannt ist: THG


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



FormatC schrieb:


> Die Foren sind voll mit Startproblemen bei dieser Karte,



Welche foren ? Nenne doch mal paar Quellen bevor du solche Aüsserungen machst.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



abollo schrieb:


> Welche foren ? Nenne doch mal paar Quellen bevor du solche Aüsserungen machst.


Googeln ist nicht Deine Stärke?

Seriös wären u.a. exemplarisch:
AnandTech Forum
Guru3D.com Forum
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/371741-15-signal

Dazu kommen Telefonate mit 3 verschiedenen Online-Händlern und der persönliche Kontakt zu einem Shop, der Fertig-PC herstellt. Der Artikel wurde übrigens aus einem Forum heraus initialisiert und beschreibt auch, warum die Kisten nicht starten. Ohne PowerGood-Signal geht nunmal nichts, je nach den Werten der 12-Volt-Leitung. Lies es halt mal.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Z28LET schrieb:


> I*ch bin gerade am Überlegen mir die Karte (670PE) zu kaufen, gerade weil sie "Über"boostet. *
> (Nun ja, ich überlege schon länger mir eine 670 zu kaufen, im speziellen schon länger die von MSI)
> 
> Selbst mache ich fast nie OC am PC, von daher bleibt die drei Jährige Garantie von MSI erhalten.
> ...



So sehe ich das eigentlich auch, lol

Klar, nicht die feine englische aber für konstantere frameraten nehmen ich sowas gerne in kauf.

Es finden sich immer user die probleme mit karte A oder B haben.
Es ist die bestbewerteste GTX660.

85 user-reviews "5 Sterne"

Newegg.com - MSI N660 Ti PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


Gerade auf newegg sind die user sehr kritsch, man beachte GTX670 ASUS TOP DC2 !


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Viel Spaß, Newegg ist natürlich die Heimstatt der Fachleute und Profis, da müssen alle anderen selbstverständlich galant die Fr.... halten.  

Apropos Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-696&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=4&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo
_*Cons:* Card died after about 2-3 weeks. Was running perfectly  playing a game on one screen full res while watching a video on the  other display, graphics stopped responding, restarted and troubleshooted  for almost an hour, luckily i had an old EVGA 460gtx laying around._
_*Cons:* First card I got couldn't run at the factory overclocked  specs - driver disconnected message and a crash to the desktop.  Had to  pay RMA return shipping and wait..._

Im Notfall kannst Du ja die Anode des TL431 immer noch an Masse führen oder Netzteile durchprobieren, die beim Start unter 12 Volt bleiben. Für 2-5 fps mehr würde ich so ein Risko jedenfalls nicht in Kauf nehmen, sondern mir gleich eine richtige Grafikkarte kaufen und nicht so einen Bandbreiten- und GPGPU-Krüppel


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Also sorry bei 85 Bewrtungen und 5 sternen kann die Karte nicht schlecht sein.
Kritisieren sollte man eher die ASUS TOP DCII die bei unzähligen "OUT OF THE BOX" andauernd abstürzte.

...zudem gibt MSI drei jahre garantie falls mal was sein solllte.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



FormatC schrieb:


> Grafikkarte kaufen und nicht so einen Bandbreiten- und GPGPU-Krüppel



und welche ziehst du da in betracht wenn ich fragen darf ?

Ja, doppelpost ich bitte um entschuldigung, war nicht meine absicht


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Wenn es unbedingt Nvidia sein muss, dann eine GTX 670, nur eben bloß keine Power Edition. Was die GPGPU-Leistung oder die Brandbreite bei MSAA betrifft eine Radeon HD 7950, wenn wir in dieser Preislage bleiben wollen. Ich werde jetzt mit Absicht nicht auf bestimmte woanders veröffentlichte Artikel z.B. zur GPGPU-Leistung velinken, gehört sich nämlich nicht. 



> ...zudem gibt MSI drei jahre garantie falls mal was sein solllte.


Wie willst Du ohne Fachkenntnisse bei Beweislastumkehr was einfordern? 3 Jahre lesen sich gut, aber in der Praxis wird das ein Eiertanz. Nach Ablauf der paar Monate Gewährleitungsfrist wird es nämlich schwer, was wirklich zu beweisen. Deshalb ist der im Eingangspost verlinkte Artikel dann recht doch praktisch.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Apropos Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-696&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=4&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo
_*Cons:* [/QUOTE]

Jetzt betriebst du wieder nitpicking und machst dich somit lächerlich, sry:

..hier mal die hochgelobte ASUS GTX670 TOP ;

1. Cons: was running the card when the computer crashed all of a sudden not even running a game. upon boot up the graphics card had Artifacts all over the screen red lines blue green blocks would not boot to windows tried cutting the power completely diffrent slots tested the PSU green lights right next to the power connectors on the card. but no go put my gtx 550ti back in everything was perfect. called newegg for a refund and because i had used the code for boarderlands 2 they charged me $35 for the game which i found interesting because its listed as a gift not as an item that is discounted because of purchase.


2.Continually crashes. I had a new build done my a liscenced pro. He recommended an ATI board, but I bought an ASUS Rampage IV MOBO and wanted to use the same company for the GPU. The guy putting my build together took 31 days to get it together and Newegg will only RMA for 30 days. He installed the beta driver and thought he had it running, but after an hour it crashed. It continually give me a black screen and says it has recovered. He got fed up and gave me my build back and told me he couldn't spend any more time on it. It's a lot of money to spend to have hours of hassles.


3.*Died after a few months, can't game for a few minutes until it stops sending signals to my monitor, freezing my computer completely.* I know it isn't a heating problem, and I haven't OC'd the card. I would like some input from the ASUS employees posting comments here.


4.*Barely past a month and it died on me.* Now my monitors won't detect it once it gets past the windows animation on start up.

Should have believed the reviews that other people were having with this card.


5. *Died after 2 months of use.* I am now getting Red screens of death upon booting windows. I have reinstalled windows/drivers, everything. Removed all GPU tweak, widgets, GPU-z, and it still RSODs. I contacted ASUS tech support now and am awaiting a response to get this card RMA'd.

6.
Same problems as reported by others, both here and in other forums. Brand new build, fresh Win 7 x64. 870 watt Seasonic PS. Intel DZ77BH-55k motherboard. Here's the RMA request I just made to

7.
*After about 2 weeks it started artifacting during boot,* however i could deal with this as it worked normally in windows. Yesterday, one of my two screens went black, and several hours later screen updates slowed to about 1 frame / 5 seconds, I rebooted to try and clear it up, and the computer would no longer post. Lights on the motherboard pointed to the graphics cause, sure enough after i took it out it booted normally.
Screen goes blank (no signal, goes into power save) or flips on/off after displaying normal for about 8 seconds after the ASUS or Nvidia driver is installed.




8.Unfortunately, that only lasted about 2 weeks before i started noticing problems. First, on boot there would be green / and or purple lines during bootup, would make reading any text on the screen impossible as well as navigating the bios impossoble. This wasn't so bad as once it got to windows it would function normally. Then all of a sudden, about 1 month into owning this card, the screen on one of my monitors goes black. well 99% black, there is about 10 px at the top of the screen that is rendered, and if i move my mouse up there i can see it. Its not my monitors because it happens to whichever i plug in first, to either port. So its not the cables, it doesnt seem to be the port, and it isn't the monitors. Which leaves me with the graphics card. Will be RMA'ing this product to hopefully recieve one that didn't slip through the cracks at QC

9. Constant BSOD, even after trying all versions of drivers on nvidia website, and a fresh install of windows...
Called ASUS and talked to a person who barely understood English, He basically said if you tried installing new drivers thats all we can do... He then recommended an RMA that would take at minimum 14 days to fix my card instead of replacement.
All-in-all i have not had a very good experience with asus, as this is my second faulty gtx 670 from them. Its not me as every other card i have keeps system stable indefinitely.

10. Dead within a week when I was in the middle of playing Diablo 3. Have to sent it back to newegg.

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...ark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=5#scrollFullInfo


Wie sprechen hier von der Non Top 670 ASUS !

Ich könnte noch weitere 20 posten (NEWEGG)

..und was soll uns das sagen ? Das die non-top ASUS schneller flöten geht als jede  andere GTX670 ?!

....scheint so._


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Was nervst Du eigentlich ständig mit der Asus und Newegg? Die 670 DCII Top hat Probleme mit der Kühlung der Spannungswandler und des RAM, weil das Lüfterprofil zu extrem reduziert wurde. Ist bekannt, kauft man nicht oder ändert es manuell. Newegg hast Du in den Raum geworfen, ich habe nur mal zwei Sätze aus den guten Bewertungen zitiert. Wer 4 Eier vergibt, obwohl die Karte den Löffel abgegeben hat... soviel zu den User-Bewertungen und deren Qualität.

BTW: Ich teste beruflich u.a. Grafikkarten und werde mich kaum aus dem Fenster lehnen und ohne eigene Kenntnis der Fakten, sowie nur auf Basis von irgendwelchen Einträgen in Kaufportalen urteilen. Diese Fehlverschaltung, die einzig und allein darauf abziehlt, sich auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit einen Benchmarkvorteil zu verschaffen, gehört verboten, was mittlerweile ja erfolgt ist. Ab Oktober gibts dann auf Druck von NV wieder normal verschaltete Karten. 188% Betriebspannung für einen Regelschaltkreis sind jenseits von Gut und Böse und Richtek wird sich sicher auch dahingehend noch äußern.

Edit:
Kleiner Nachtrag am Rande - wenn Du die Anode wie vorgeschrieben mit der Masse verbindest, ist die Karte langsamer als eine 660 Ti Windforce 2X von Megabreit. Gerade mal gebencht 
Wenn Du das Risiko liebst, sieh zu dass Du noch die alte Revision erwischt. An den Schachteln wirst Du es aber nicht erkennen. Viel Spaß beim Roulette, wie auch immer.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich will die Karte doh gar nicht, onkel abollo wartet auf GK110, he he.

Nein, ich finde es nur schade wie du versuchst die karte niederzumachen und das obwohl 90% der User zufrieden sind. D
....spricht nur für die Karte


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Nervtötend und immer noch am Thema vorbei. Streite Dich mit bitte wem anders, manche sind einfach nur resistent. Ich habe jetzt wieder zu tun.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Allein  dieser satz hat dich disqualifiziert;   "sondern mir gleich eine richtige Grafikkarte kaufen und nicht so einen Bandbreiten- und GPGPU-Krüppel"

Ja ja, AMD is da best !

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich empfahl eine GTX 670 _oder_ eine HD 7950. Du hast also auch Probleme mit dem Lesen 
Schau in mein Profil, dann siehst Du, dass mir Hersteller Wurst sind.


----------



## blaidd (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



abollo schrieb:


> Also sorry bei 85 Bewrtungen und 5 sternen kann die Karte nicht schlecht sein.
> Kritisieren sollte man eher die ASUS TOP DCII die bei unzähligen "OUT OF THE BOX" andauernd abstürzte.
> 
> ...zudem gibt MSI drei jahre garantie falls mal was sein solllte.


 

Die gibt's ja auch schon so lange, daß man verlässliche Aussagen zur Haltbarkeit machen kann...  So ein zusammengemurkstes Teil käme mir nicht (wissendlich) in den Rechner. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß sie mir eh zu lahm und wegen der beknackten Speicherpolitik als Liebhaber hoher AA-Modi sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Der veinzige der sich hier disqualifiziert ist wer was auf Kundenbewertungen gibt.
Gibt es ja im Duzend billiger  

Ich mach gerne OC und war eigentlich auf eine 670PE scharf.

Aber fakt ist das MSI für etwas OC und einige mV extra einige Umwege geht damit NV das nicht merkt.
Ich hatte den Bericht gelesen und schon entschieden MSI wird es nicht.

Das vorgehen ist mehr wie Grenzwertig weil es in keinem Verhältnis steht.
Schade das NV hier ab Kepler kein OV mehr will, 
aber nur um zu verschleiern das man es docht tut Bauteile 88% über spec zu betreiben .

Und dann noch in direkter Abhängikeit von der 12V schiene des NT,
wo niemand vorher weiß ob 11,9 oder 12,2V anliegen  geht garnicht.

Man muss auch bedenken das es ein sehr Glücklicher umstand ist das das so rausgekommen ist.
Wenn nicht steht mal als User ganz schnell dumm da,
ich hatte mit einer GTX 280 erhebliche Startprobleme und es hat 3x Rma gebraucht weil der Fehler nicht immer auftrat.

Evga FTW  hätte die halt gleich zu Evga schicken sollen.

Was passiert bei Problemen wenn so was nicht raus kommt ?
Genau es bleiben deine eigenen 

MSI ist bei mir erst mal Komplett raus mit allen Produkten.


----------



## Z28LET (30. September 2012)

Scheinbar generell ein Problem von oc Karten, dass sie manchmal startschwierigkeiten haben, oder während des zockens abstürzen.
Asus, Gigabyte oder eben auch msi.

Hört man immer wieder mal.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Es gibt immer mal wieder OC-Karten wo sich der Hersteller das Binning spart und einfach "auf gut Glück" mehr Takt im Bios setzt. Wenn man dann ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt läuft es mit dem eingestellten Takt garnicht stabil.

Das ist aber noch harmlos gegenüber einer vorsätzlich defekten Stromversorgung.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Binning ist teuer und es ist am Ende leider oft genug nur eine Frage der Buchhaltung, was letztendlich billiger kommt: Selektion oder RMA für ein paar Ausreißer, bei der man noch tricksen kann


----------



## mülla1 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich eure ganze Aufregung nicht. Lasst msi doch die spannungsversorgung anders realisieren und damit den maximaltakt beeinflussen. Kann uns als User doch egal sein solange wie msi die garantieregelungen einhält... 
Das verwerfliche daran kann höchstens die marketingstrategie dahinter sein. Alles andere soll wohl passen.. 

Audi verbaut auch vw Motoren die einfach nur mit anderen ladern und steuerzeiten ausgestattet sind um somit mehr Leistung rauszuholen. Da regt sich auch keiner drüber auf. Und so ein Auto ist ja wohl deutlich langlebiger angesiedelt als so ne olle Grafikkarte ^^


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Versuche mal, den Ladedruck der Turbolader auf 188% zu erhöhen und dann raus auf die Autobahn...


----------



## mülla1 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ja von Verhältnissmäßigkeit hat hier ja keiner gesprochen...
Es wird sich nur wieder unnütz über irgendwelche technische finessen ausgelassen.im Endeffekt werden nur Leute verunsichert... meiner Meinung nach kann mir das bums egal sein wie da die mehrleistung rausgekommen ist... solange wie msi die Hand über die eigene Arbeit hält ...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Die sind verdonnert worden, das zu lassen. Ganz so umsonst wird doch nicht von heute auf morgen die Produktion geändert.


----------



## Axman01 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Meine Msi Gtx670 PE läuft dank dieser "groben Fahrlässigkeit" mit 1267 MHz Boost-Takt ohne das ich selber Hand anlegen musste. 
Danke MSI, weiter so.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

...hattest du abstürze oder ähnliches Axman01 ?
Manche haben die karte auf 1380MHZ gebracht und peilen 1400 an.

Also die ASUS und ein paar andere würden bei 1267MHZ längst streiken, deswegen das BIOS update, lol.

Klar es ist ein Cheat aber ein geiler Cheat bzw. Hack

Falls sie abraucht oder probleme bereitet, Garantie...  dafür ist sie da.


----------



## abollo (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



mülla schrieb:


> Ja von Verhältnissmäßigkeit hat hier ja keiner gesprochen...
> Es wird sich nur wieder unnütz über irgendwelche technische finessen ausgelassen.im Endeffekt werden nur Leute verunsichert... meiner Meinung nach kann mir das bums egal sein wie da die mehrleistung rausgekommen ist... solange wie msi die Hand über die eigene Arbeit hält ...



So schauts aus.


----------



## Axman01 (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



abollo schrieb:


> ...hattest du abstürze oder ähnliches Axman01 ?
> Manche haben die karte auf 1380MHZ gebracht und peilen 1400 an.
> 
> Also die ASUS und ein paar andere würden bei 1267MHZ längst streiken, deswegen das BIOS update, lol.
> ...



Hab die Karte zwar erst seit einer Woche, aber bis jetzt läuft sie ohne Probleme BF3 hat sie in mehreren Langzeittests auf Ultra problemlos gemeistert, genauso wie sämtliche Benchmarks. Falls doch Probleme auftauchen sollten geht sie einfach zurück. Jedenfalls ist sie schön leise, kühl und super schnell. Hab sie für günstige 345 € bekommen.


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Sehr kurzsichtig wie ich finde.

Uns so sprechen nur welche die noch keine echten Probleme hatten.
Ich denk da auch an viele für die es schlecht möglich ist so ein Problem selbst zu lösen wenn der PC nicht startet.

3Jahre sind auch schnell rum.

Ich steh auf OC und wollte die PE wegen OV, aber wenn das so kriminel gemacht wird 
Dann lieber ne Asus und etwas löten, weil es eben kein geiler Cheat ist sondern ein recht schlechter.

Genau deshalb haben hier viele ein Problem damit, weil es eben technisch sehr schlecht gemacht ist.

Und ich wäre mir nicht so sicher wie evtl RMA läuft
oder wie die Sache ausgesehen hätte wenn so was nicht raus kommt.

Dann sind erfahrungsgemäß genau die an lautesten am Heulen denen vorher alles egal ist..


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



mülla schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich eure ganze Aufregung nicht. Lasst msi doch die spannungsversorgung anders realisieren und damit den maximaltakt beeinflussen. Kann uns als User doch egal sein solange wie msi die garantieregelungen einhält...


Und wer garantiert dir das?

Und vor allem, was ist mit den Leuten, die OC gemacht haben? Denen war ja nicht klar, das die auf einer "tickenden Zeitbombe" sitzen. MSI kann da dann ganz gechillt sich zurücklehnen, und auf das OC verweisen. 

Vor allem, wenn das nicht öffentlich gemacht worden wäre, wäre MSI sicherlich weniger kulant bzgl Garantie, als Sie das jetzt sein werden.

Ich will MSI nichts unterstellen, aber andere Firmen haben bei Problemen in der Fertigung, was ja hier nicht ist, einfach gesagt, das es kein Garantiefall ist, und der User dran schuld ist....

Mein weiß halt immer erst hinterher, wie sich ne Firma verhält. Verlassen sollte man sich NIE darauf. Zudem hat man den Ärger... Also erst mal dastehen, Fehler suchen, dann das Ding in die RMA, am Besten noch Wochen drauf warten, und dann eventuell die Ersatzkarte bekommen. Da hängt man dann ewig in der Luft. Für den Kunden ist das immer! ein Nachteil.



> Das verwerfliche daran kann höchstens die marketingstrategie dahinter sein. Alles andere soll wohl passen..
> 
> Audi verbaut auch vw Motoren die einfach nur mit anderen ladern und steuerzeiten ausgestattet sind um somit mehr Leistung rauszuholen. Da regt sich auch keiner drüber auf. Und so ein Auto ist ja wohl deutlich langlebiger angesiedelt als so ne olle Grafikkarte ^^


 Was würdest du sagen, wenn VW sagt der Motor macht nur 5k Umdrehungen mit im Dauerbetrieb und mehr als 7k Umdrehungen können auch kurzfristig zum Totalversagen führen, und Audi meint dann, ach scheis drauf was die sagen, wir sagen das geht auch mit 9k+! 

Würdest du da nicht auch ein bischen ins Zweifeln kommen? Der eigentliche Hersteller gibt so was ja nicht zum Spaß an...




mülla schrieb:


> Ja von Verhältnissmäßigkeit hat hier ja keiner gesprochen...
> Es wird sich nur wieder unnütz über irgendwelche technische finessen ausgelassen.im Endeffekt werden nur Leute verunsichert... meiner Meinung nach kann mir das bums egal sein wie da die mehrleistung rausgekommen ist... solange wie msi die Hand über die eigene Arbeit hält ...


 Aha  Einen Chip mal eben 80%+ über der Spezifikation zu betreiben ist eine "technische finesse" für dich  Is ok. Vor allem, es sind ja nicht mal nur diese 80%+ über den eigentlichen Spezifikationen. Viel erschreckender sind die  30%+ oberhalb der Schwelle, bei der man von kurzfristigem Totalversagen ausgeht von Seiten des Herstellers. Also irreparablen Schäden!

DAS sollte einem zu denken geben. Die Werte zieht sich der Hersteller ja nicht so einfach aus den Fingern. Da gehts meistens darum, das man dem Kunden (MSI hier) klar macht, das man entsprechende Schutzschaltungen (Güte der Schaltung) verbauen muss, um dies auf jeden Fall zu verhindern, da eben auch kurzzeitiges auftreten fatal sein kann. Mich wunderts ja eh, das die Dinger überhaupt laufen, und nicht reihenweise binnen weniger Tage/Wochen abrauchen. Wir können aber nochmal in einigen Monaten drüber reden.




abollo schrieb:


> ...hattest du abstürze oder ähnliches Axman01 ?
> Manche haben die karte auf 1380MHZ gebracht und peilen 1400 an.
> 
> Also die ASUS und ein paar andere würden bei 1267MHZ längst streiken, deswegen das BIOS update, lol.
> ...


 Was ist daran bitte "geil"? 

Für mich ist das eher grob fahrlässig. Das ist als ob mit der Hersteller ne dauerhafte Lachgaseinspritzung einbauen würde, und das verschweigt, und mit der Garantie wirbt. Auch wenn davon aus zu gehen ist, dass das binnen recht kurzer Zeit eigentlich zum Totalschaden führen muss, weil es einfach jenseits von Gut und Böse ist. 

Wir reden ja nicht von paar % über dem Sollwert. Dafür gibts ja eh Tolleranzen. Auch nicht davon, das man ganz knapp außerhalb der Tolleranz liegt. Hier sprechen wir von 80% Abweichung! Das ist gegen jedem gesunden Menschenverstand....

Vor allem wies halt gemacht wurde...

Das hätte man auch jederzeit völlig unbemerkt umstellen können, nachdem die Reviews durch sind...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



> Das hätte man auch jederzeit völlig unbemerkt umstellen können, nachdem die Reviews durch sind...



DAS hat man meines Erachtens einfach verpennt oder man war vom Erfolg schlicht berauscht. Die Zeiten, wo Reviewer sogannte "Golden Samples" erhielten, ist übrigens noch gar nicht so lange her. Das erste Sample einer HD 7970, was ich erhalten habe, lief auch locker bis 1350 MHz. Eine 7970 mit einem so hohen ASIC-Wert habe ich seitdem nie wieder gesehen und nur die Gigabyte Windforce 5X in meinem Archiv, die mit insgesamt nur 200 Exemplaren aber eine regelrechte Kleinserie darstellt, schafft derartig hohe Taktraten ohne Probleme, weil die GPUs selektiert wurden. Ich habe einen Deal mit einem recht gut sortierten Online-Shop, so dass ich fast jede Karte auch als Retail-Karte noch einmal bekommen kann, wenn bestimmte Dinge nicht plausibel erscheinen.


----------



## Axman01 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Da es bei der 670er PE kaum negative Berichte im Netz gibt, würde ich diese auch wieder kaufen. Wer noch auf der Suche nach einer Grafikarte in dieser Preisklasse ist und etwas mit "Extra-Power" sucht, sollte noch schnell zugreifen, bevor MSI die Produktion umstellt und "gebremste" Karten ausliefert.
Die 660 ti PE ist noch nicht lang genug auf dem Markt um eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wie man für ein paar Megahertz mehr ausblenden kann, dass auf einem schon recht komplexen Gerät Bauteile verbaut werden, die so weit außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation betrieben werden, dass ein baldiges "Sterben" fast schon garantiert wird - ganz abgesehen davon, dass solche Controller auch mal schnell schmoren oder kokeln können und wer weiß was passieren kann. So etwas auch noch als technisch raffiniert oder lobenswert zu beschreiben ist, genau wie das Verbauen, einfach grob fahrlässig


----------



## Z28LET (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



FormatC schrieb:


> Googeln ist nicht Deine Stärke?
> 
> Seriös wären u.a. exemplarisch:
> AnandTech Forum
> ...



So wie es aussieht, sind in den ersten beiden Links die Threats von der selben Person.
Der dritte Link ist eine Gigabyte.


----------



## Spinal (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Sehr unschöne News 
Ich frage mich sowieso, warum Nvidia so pingelig mit der Spannungsversorgung ist. Man könnte meinen, Nvidia will sich ein stärkeres Modell mit mehr Spannung und Takt offenhalten.



FormatC schrieb:


> Wie willst Du ohne Fachkenntnisse bei Beweislastumkehr was einfordern? 3 Jahre lesen sich gut, aber in der Praxis wird das ein Eiertanz. Nach Ablauf der paar Monate Gewährleitungsfrist wird es nämlich schwer, was wirklich zu beweisen. Deshalb ist der im Eingangspost verlinkte Artikel dann recht doch praktisch.


 
Eine Garantie ist keine Gewährleistung, da muss man schon differenzieren. Ich denke die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht das die Karte problemlos ausgetauscht wird. Ich gehe fast davon aus, das MSI das eh geändert hätte, nachdem die Reviews durch sind. Wenn dann 40% der bis dahin verkauften Karten irgendwann sterben werden wohl eh nur 20% eingeschickt. Vielleicht hat man das so kalkuliert. Aber ich bin kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien und gehe mal davon aus, das es nicht so ist. 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute Vormittag die MSI GTX670 Power Edition Online gekauft. Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf waren die Testergebnisse in der PCGH 08/12 und 09/12.
> Die Karte läuft in allen PCGH Spieletests per Boost mit 1202 MHz, mit maximalem Power Limit (114%) und standardspannung auf 1252 MHz.
> 
> Eigentlich möchte ich mit der Karte schon OC betreiben, aber sie muss mindestens die Garantiezeit von 3 Jahren überstehen. Ich weiß, dass erreichte Taktraten aus Testberichten nicht jedes Exemplar mitmacht, aber ist es bei meinem Vorhaben besser, die Karte wieder zurückzuschicken?
> ...


 
Also das musst du entscheiden. Ich würde die Karte nicht mehr haben wollen. Aber MSI setzt keine schlechteren Komponenten ein, MSI betreibt eine Komponente ausserhalb seiner Spezifikation.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Tom's Hardware hat durch eine Brücke den Kondensator ersetzt, um dadurch die Originalbeschaltung herzustellen und die Versorgungsspannung auf den eigentlich vorgesehenen Wert abzusenken.
> 
> Ich habe weder das Wissen noch die Ausrüstung, um so etwas durchzuführen. Kann man auch über eine Software Einfluss auf die Versorgungsspannug nehmen und damit das gleiche Ergebnis erziehlen?


 
Das ist in dem Fall wohl nicht möglich. 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn die Hersteller jetzt anfangen der Art zu tricksen, dann muss bei kommenden Tests auch das PCB genau angesehen werden.



Allerdings wird für solche Sachen ein gewisser Grad an Fachwissen benötigt, welches bei den meisten Redakteuren wohl nicht vorhanden ist. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Ion schrieb:


> Nach so einer Meldung würde ich auf jeden Fall auf keine MSI mehr setzen, ganz klar.



ist wohl nicht das einzige bauteil dass ausserhalb seiner Spezifikation läuft. Wenn man alles mal unter die Lupe nehmen würde, würde da wohl einiges zum Vorschein kommen.


----------



## Argonaut (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Hallo,

ich habe auch so eine Karte und keine Probleme, MSI prüft die Karten doch und könnte sich nie erlauben sowas auszuliefern!!! Ich denke NVidia ist einfach sauer wegen der 680 die ja nun dadurch nicht viel schneller ist, der Preis aber eben min. 100 EURO unterschied beträgt.

ich habe doch auch Gewährleistung!

Achso: wie viele ausfälle gab es denn?


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

MSI hat aber genau DAS ausgeliefert...

Die Sache ist eben genau so wie in dem Artikel beschrieben. Da muss man jetzt nicht dran rum diskutieren. Vor allem nicht, dass das eine zickende Zeitbombe ist...


----------



## Axman01 (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Bei den Karten wurden bis jetzt keine vermehrten Ausfälle registriert. Ich habe mit meiner GTX670PE zahlreiche Spielstunden hinter mir ohne jegliche Probleme. Bei zwei Bekannten von mir hat es dagegen schon eine ASUS GTX660 ti DCII und eine Zotac GTX 670 abgeschossen. Will damit nur sagen, das es jeden treffen kann. Und wenn es bei mir Probleme gibt, geht die Karte halt zurück an den Hersteller.

Außerdem arbeitet Gigabyte bei ihren OC Karten mit den ähnlichen Tricks wie MSI, bei denen wurde das bloß nicht so thematisiert. 

Ich bedanke mich jedenfalls für die 1267 MHz Boost-Takt, den meine Karte dauerhaft hält, ohne das ich selbst OC machen musste.

Und es stimmt: MSI hat geschummelt und wurde dabei erwischt. Böses MSI.


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ob das Bauteil hochgehen wird, weiß man natürlich nicht. Aber allein der Punkt, dass es sein könnte würde mich etwas nervös machen, besonders eben nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung. Ich würde mich nicht gut fühlen mit dieser Grafikkarte. Aber vielleicht wird es auch nie einen Ausfall geben 
Allerdings wurde das sicher schon erwähnt, vermutlich werden zukünftige Karten einfach diesen Fehler nicht mehr haben und dafür auch nicht mehr so hoch boosten. Benchmarks sind ja bereits raus :p

bye
Spinal


----------



## steinschock (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Es kommt auch auf das NT des Users an,

das ist ja der Witz.

Durch den Pfusch ist es ja so das das direkt mit der 12V Schiene koresbondiert.
D.H wer ein NT mit 11,8 V @ Last hat, hat wesentlich weniger risiko wie jemand der z.B. eins mit 12,1V hat.

Ax hat hier mit diversen Aussagen zur Problematik nur sein unwissen und "darf/kann nicht sein ich hab ja eine" zur schau gestellt.

Wer den kompletten unstritigen sachverhalt kennt, sollte sich einfach selbst ein Bild machen.
Braucht es nicht viel Hirn um das als mehr wie Grenzwertig zu erkennen.
Info gibt es genug z.B. auf Toms HW


----------



## Argonaut (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

da haben sie warscheinlich andere Fehler. Ich finde es eher traurig das man dafür über 300 EURO ausgibt.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Sinn? 

Wer sagt, dass die anderen keine Fehler haben? Wer sagt, dass die anderen Fehler haben?

Eben keiner...

Und selbst wenn, wäre es absolut egal, da es ein GEWALTIGER Unterschied ist, ob ich nen Fehler aus Unachtsamkeit, Unvermögen oder wegen fehlerhafter Komponenten mache, ODER ob ich BEWUSST!!! etwas falsch mache und damit eine Defekt provoziere....


----------



## Argonaut (21. November 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

schönen Nachmittag noch


----------



## Niza (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Danke dir für die News

Ich habe mich aus genau diesen Grund gegen die MSI entschieden

Ich wurde aber erst durch Kundenbewertungen darauf aufmerksam

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich hab hier jetzt eine MSI GTX 660 Ti PE  liegen mit der Hoffnung das MSI wort gehalten hat und sich dem Problem annimmt.
Laut den Vergleichsbildern ist augenscheinlich beim TL431 immer noch ein Kondensator aufgelötet.
Sehen die SMD-Kondensatoren immer gleich aus oder kann man die sonst wie unterscheiden?
Die Spannung real kann ich mit meinen zu breiten Multimeterspitzen und zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse leider nicht messen.

Laut GPU-Z liegen die "guten" 1,175V an und der Boost ist mit 1162,7MHz auch innerhalb des Normalen.

Ist es möglich das MSI die Spannung und Boost Softwareseitig limitiert und sich so einen Bauteiletausch erspart. 
(Der TL431 wird immer noch außerhalb der Spez. betrieben?)
Oder ist die Spannung Softwareseitig überhaupt nicht beeinflussbar und es ist alles gut?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Na klasse....

Dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Chip noch immer massiv auserhalb der Spezifikation betrieben wird....

Ich bin mal ECHT gespannt darauf, was nVidia dazu sagt...


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Abductee schrieb:


> Laut GPU-Z liegen die "guten" 1,175V an und der Boost ist mit 1162,7MHz auch innerhalb des Normalen.
> 
> Ist es möglich das MSI die Spannung und Boost Softwareseitig limitiert und sich so einen Bauteiletausch erspart.
> (Der TL431 wird immer noch außerhalb der Spez. betrieben?)
> Oder ist die Spannung Softwareseitig überhaupt nicht beeinflussbar und es ist alles gut?


 
Ich denke nicht das eine Softwarelösung genutzt wird. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das MSI das Problem behoben hat. Allerdings liest GPU-Z die Spannung nicht zwangsläufig richtig aus. Habe gerade mal bei einer GTX 680 die Spannung erhöht und GPU-Z zeigt 1,175 V an, das Multimeter aber über 1,2 V.
Da gibt es eine Menge interessanter Artikel im Netz, das Thema Spannungserhöhung ist bei den Keplers nicht ganz ohne.


bye
Spinal


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

So wie ich den Text von Toms Hardware lese, ist eine softwareseitige Beinflussung der Spannung nicht möglich.
Vielleicht ein verfälschen des Sensorwertes? Das Bios wär aber älter als der Problembericht.
Und wenn der TL431 richtig beschalten ist, gibts auch die korrekten maximalen 1,175V.
Nur warum sitzt dann dort immer noch der Kondensator?

Ohne ein konkretes Nachmessen wird das wohl nichts


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Der Sensor misst immer nur relativ! und zwar zu Ground, aber genau den Ground nimmst du da ja einfach weg...

Ne Schaltung kannst du NIE durch Software beeinflussen, es sei denn du veränderst eben die Schaltung dadurch, indem du Widerstände usw schaltest. Aber genau das ist hier ja unmöglich..

Ich finde PCGH sollte da wirklich mal nachgehen.


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Man kann doch per Afterburner die Spannungen zb. bei einer GTX 680 Lightning ändern


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Da änderst du aber die Schaltung...

Das sind Chips, die intern dann den Weg/Widerstand des Stroms ändern, und damit dann die Spannung regulieren.

Du musst am physischen Aufbau was ändern, um die Schaltung zu ändern. Software kann so was nur steuern, aber nicht ändern, und da es sich bei dem relevanten Teil um eine EXTREM simple Schaltung handelt, welche man durch Software nicht ändern kann, kann man auch nicht die Spannung ändern.


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Achsooo, das meinst du. Ja, da hast du recht. Ich gebe zu, ich habe etwas vom Thema abgelenkt


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ich habe die Begutachtung jetzt auch durchgelesen und das ist einfach nur


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Man findet auch nirgends irgendeine sinnvolle Rückmeldung von MSI.
Hab mich jetzt für die 3 Jahres Garantie registriert, mit der Ernüchterung das die ab dem Produktionsdatum gilt 
Ansonsten ist die Karte ja wirklich super, sehr leise, kühl und der Preis war auch OK.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

lol?


----------



## PAUI (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

ein Kondensator ist aber nur als Puffer gedacht. er stabilisiert die Spannung und glätet sie. aber verändern tut er sie nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

....

Sorry, aber hast du die gerinste Ahnung von Elektronik? Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber du erzählst einfach Blödsinn...

Was macht denn ein Kondensator in einem Gleichstromkreis?

Richtig, er lädt sich beim einschalten auf, und danach sperrt er.... 

Und jetzt sag mir mal bitte, welche Konsequnz das hat, wenn du das bei nem Masseleitung machst, die du als Referenz nimmst, für die relative Betrachtung der Spannungen...

RICHTIG, deine relativ gemessenen Werte SIND FALSCH... aber hey ist schon klar, nen Kondensator kann die Spannung nicht ändern 

Sorry, aber erst denken und dann schreiben, und nicht einfach was aus der Hüfte schiesen..


----------



## Bull56 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Och joa... Mit ähnlichen problemen hatte meine gtx 580 lightning auch zu kämpfen... Nur eben nicht bei diesem bauteil sondern anderen...
Aber: garantie und jetzt habe ich eine neue die auf ihr absterben wartet  aber noch interessanter finde ich es das gewisse andere boardpartner es hinbekommen das ihre produkte schneller sterben obwohl sie innerhalb der spezifikationen liegen, mag wohl an der bauteilqualität liegen


----------



## PAUI (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

dann les mal bei wiki  Kondensator (Elektrotechnik)
ich habe selber Kondensatoren im Auto als Spannungsstabilisator drin. auch Powercap genannt.
vielleicht meinst du was anderes als ich.
und im auto habe ich auch Gleichstrom.


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



PAUI schrieb:


> dann les mal bei wiki  Kondensator (Elektrotechnik)
> ich habe selber Kondensatoren im Auto als Spannungsstabilisator drin. auch Powercap genannt.
> vielleicht meinst du was anderes als ich.
> und im auto habe ich auch Gleichstrom.


 
 aus wiki kommt deine Wissenheit? 
und die geschichte mit dem Powercap xD


----------



## PAUI (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

nee das nicht, musste mich nur mal vergewissern. das mit dem Cap hab ich durch meine HiFi anlage.
und ich bin kein Elektriker, das grundwissen was ich hab, reicht für mich.
und das ein Kondensator schnell strom speichern und wieder abgeben kann, weis jeder.

das er aber sperren kann wusste ich nicht. davon steht aber auch im wiki nichts.


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Ja dein Cap hat eben ne ganz andere Funktion! der hat nicht im sonst so viel Farad.
der dient wirklich nur als Puffer für Stromspitzen damit dein licht nicht flackert. Hat 
aber nix mit der schaltung zu tun


----------



## Skysnake (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



PAUI schrieb:


> nee das nicht, musste mich nur mal vergewissern. das mit dem Cap hab ich durch meine HiFi anlage.
> und ich bin kein Elektriker, das grundwissen was ich hab, reicht für mich.
> und das ein Kondensator schnell strom speichern und wieder abgeben kann, weis jeder.
> 
> das er aber sperren kann wusste ich nicht. davon steht aber auch im wiki nichts.


 Und warum hängst du dich dann so weit aus dem Fenster, wenn du, wie man bei uns sagt, von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hast?



PAUI schrieb:


> dann les mal bei wiki  Kondensator  (Elektrotechnik)
> ich habe selber Kondensatoren im Auto als Spannungsstabilisator drin. auch Powercap genannt.
> vielleicht meinst du was anderes als ich.
> und im auto habe ich auch Gleichstrom.


 Ne, keine Ahnung, aber mir nen "" hinknallen, und auf dicke Hose machen...

Weißte ich bin angehender Physiker, und du willst mir die Story vom Pferd erzählen, hast aber keine Ahnung. Meinste nicht, dass das nen ziemlicher Fail ist?

Ich hoffe echt, du lernst was daraus für die Zukunft. Dann hats wenigstens was gutes gehabt.



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja dein Cap hat eben ne ganz andere Funktion! der hat nicht im sonst so viel Farad.
> der dient wirklich nur als Puffer für Stromspitzen damit dein licht nicht flackert. Hat
> aber nix mit der schaltung zu tun


 Und ist vor allem parallel und nicht in Reihe geschalten.....

Da  fungiert der Kondensator dann natürlich zur Spannungsstabilisierung. Ums  mal Laienhaft auszudrücken, ist das dann praktisch kurzzeitig eine  weitere Spannungsquelle, wenn die eigentliche Spannungsquelle unter Last  einknickt, oder eben wie du schon sagst, falls n Spannungsspitze auftritt, diese abzufedern. Spannungsspitzen sollte es aber eigentlich nicht geben. Mir fällt zumindest auf anhieb kein Grund ein, warum es ne Spannungsspitze geben könnte. Höchstens durch Selbstinduktion durch die Boxen, wenn Sie zurückschwingen, aber sonst?

Aber nicht mal das ist ja hier der Fall... Auf Ground kannst du nämlich nicht ziehen.... Das funktioniert einfach nicht...


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Wenn die Herren Skysnake und PAUI sich dann wieder beruhigen würden? Danke.

Muss nicht sein, dass man hier auf die Personenebene geht.


----------



## PAUI (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und warum hängst du dich dann so weit aus dem Fenster, wenn du, wie man bei uns sagt, von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hast?


 
ich hab mich keines wegs aus dem Fenster gehangen.
wenn du dich so hochsteigerst ist es ja nicht mein Problem.
ich hab nur das geschrieben was ich über Kondensatoren weis.

wenn du es besser weißt, dann schön.
ist ja nich mein Problem wenn du dich bei jeder Antwort glei angegriffen fühlst.

von mir wars das dann.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Die Geschichte mit dem "" ist zusammen mit dem "dann les mal bei Wiki" halt extrem provokant. Mir ist auch klar, dass du nicht wissen konntest, das ich das sehr gut weiß, was da geht, und was nicht, aber mit so was muss man halt immer rechnen.

Und ja, ich war da pissed, das gebe ich auch zu. Oben genannter Teil deines Postings war halt der kleine Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat. Irgendwann wird man halt dünnhäutig, wenn einem ständig und andauernd mit absoluter Überzeugung die Geschichte vom Pferd erzählt wird, und gleichzeitig nicht geglaubt wird, wenn man das korrigiert ohne einen halben Roman zu schreiben. Ich hoffe du kannst das nachvollziehen.


----------



## Axman01 (24. April 2013)

*AW: MSI betreibt Bauteil auf GTX660Ti und GTX670 PowerEdition außerhalb der Spezifikation*

Meine GTX 670 PE läuft seit 8 Monaten ohne Probleme.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob und wieviele PE's mittlerweile abgeraucht sind.


----------

